# Nothing is better than living off the land!



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I just love this way of life, if you have the chance to try it, do so because its so fulfilling to raise meat or hunt for food and to grow plants for food.. Its truly an amazing feeling.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

A couple days ago we planted one of our small corn fields, corn is so much better when you grow it yourself.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Good sized plot there. My father, retired, literally lives in his gardens and orchards spring to fall. He is very humble, but the pride, the joy on his face when harvesting for breakfast, lunch or dinner is truly palatable....he he. He lives to garden now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You will be healthier and live longer on home grown .


----------

